# What do you consider a pax-hole? Help define a pax hole....



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

Help define and list what you consider a pax-hole, the term makes me giggle. But there are serious concerns for drivers out there who soetimes get riders who will, scam the company by accusing you of a false accusation, cancelling the ride mid-ride, or refused to meet you in a safe pickup spot so you can avoid a ticket or the meter maid.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

After 5k trips, every pax is a pax-hole in my book, no exceptions!


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

Johnydoo said:


> After 5k trips, every pax is a pax-hole in my book, no exceptions!


So you no longer drive? Or you just expect every pax to be a pax-hole?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JayAre said:


> riders who will, scam the company by accusing you of a false accusation, cancelling the ride mid-ride, or refused to meet you in a safe pickup spot so you can avoid a ticket or the meter maid.


Those are the paxholes! Plus a few other categories... some are just simply rude.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1. Keeps you waiting.
2. Not outside when ordering ride in NO STANDING OR PARKING [RUSH HOURS] zone.
3. Eats in your car or wants to eat in it.
4. Gives her children something to eat in your car without asking, especially potato chips, muffins or cookies.
5. Drinks half the bottle of water then leaves it in the door pocket.
6. Thinks that Uber is not only "Everyone's Private Driver", but also "Everyone's Private Trash Can".
7. Wants to play Opera, Disco, Rap and especially Gangsta' Rap on my stereo.
8. Makes demands without offering a tip.
9. Has no idea why Proctor and Gamble are in business.
10. Will not cross the street, especially a divided street.
11. Will not make sure that proper pick up address is in the application.
12. Refuses to control his unruly children.
13. Wants you to stop somewhere and wait for him without offering a tip.

That is just a start. Give me time. I can think of more.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

JayAre said:


> So you no longer drive? Or you just expect every pax to be a pax-hole?


Still driving full time, every pax is guilty until proven innocent. Lower your expectations, you won't be taken off guard.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. Keeps you waiting.
> 2. Not outside when ordering ride in NO STANDING OR PARKING [RUSH HOURS] zone.
> 3. Eats in your car or wants to eat in it.
> 4. Gives her children something to eat in your car without asking, especially potato chips, muffins or cookies.
> ...


 What is the answer to #9? I honestly don't know the answer and I don't know if searching google will give me a corrext answer.

I agree especially with #'s: 1, 2,7...Those are true pax-holes. Lol

1) I want to add how they get upset if you don't stop and pick them up even if it means to stop the flow of traffic and risk a big ticket. They wont/don't walk to you because you found a safe parking spot away from a busy street even if it is a two minute walk down the block.

2) How about changing your music and starting a lengthy conversation plus asking for a phone charger all for a five minute ride!?? I had that actually happen and it was rediculous. the only gal in the group complained at the end of the ride about my small trash bag and that it was in her way when she exited the car and after she got into an argument with her male friend. "What the **** is that..." I responded in my head with "it's a trash can dumb *****, people actually compliment me on anticipating their needs for instance. not many drivers have small trash cans in their car to dispose of wrappers and such."

That's what I can think of for now, feel free to air your dirty laundry here and help continue defining the type of pax-holes you run into during your daily Uber/Lyft experiences.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

That 4.2 passenger who cancels on a 4.87 driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JayAre said:


> What is the answer to #9? I honestly don't know the answer and I don't know if searching google will give me a corrext answer.


Proctor and Gamble sell soap, as well as other cleaning products.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

True story from 1 rider a couple weeks ago, 10 minute trip. Manager for a major local corp, maybe 28, 4.7 rating (which is right at my cutoff, will occasionally take a 4.6 depending on circumstances, but that's it):

1. Waited for 3 minutes.
2. Walked to my car, and stared at me for several seconds thru windshield.
3. Got in without a word.
4. Made first turn, she says oh shit you are going the wrong way, turn around.
5. Says keep driving and she will put in a new address.
6. Two blocks later asks if she can spray perfume in my car.
7. Starts loud phone conversation with a subordinate who was apparently leaving her department (wonder why).
8. Stuck in traffic on exit ramp, 10 blocks from office, asks if we can make it in time (needs to be at work by 8:30am).
9. No tip of course.

(Local drivers can probably even guess the company she worked for, time to sell those shares short!)


----------



## Mark Campagna (Oct 12, 2015)

And you 1* her with extreme prejudice! Right?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Paxholes

1. Won't put in a destination
2. Ask to change navigational directions when using Line
3. Ask to make a stop using Line
4. Uses line to go 1.5 miles
5. Asked to be dropped off before you pick up the next line pax.
6. USES LINE if not a college student
7. Asks to use a Drive Thru.
8. Asks me to circle the airport and then he'll be ready.
9. When I arrive, calls and tells me he is at an address, several blocks away. 
10. Uses the aux cable and blasts the radio to it's max.
11. Requests stops and leaves stuff in the car during those stops.
12. Eats/drinks in car.
13. Let's me know they are in a hurry or running late, when we are at a standstill downtown.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Just had this paxhole.

14. It is night time, I arrive when the gps says the destination is, I cannot see the numbers on the house. Pax calls and says she is 2 houses down. I'm looking and I don't see anyone curbside. She says, I'm on your left. I ask can you see me, she is like yes, just a little way more.

It was like 10 feet more and she never made any attempt to be noticed or walk towards me.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I got a Lyft ping way on the northern outskirts of town, not really the boonies, but houses are very far apart, and very far from the road. I learned a long time ago, not to pull into a driveway just because the address matches the number on the mailbox, (it's wrong more often than not) I stop at the drive way, it's mostly straight and level, and it looks like some guy, under a carport, cleaning up something. I turn on my flashers, and wait. He is easily 100 yards from me. 

I look around the other houses for any sign of life. I look back at him, he is still messing with something under the carport. A few more minutes pass, and I see him standing there with holding two bags (luggage). He raises them to knee level and drops them, like I'm supposed to realize he is my passenger and zoom up his driveway to collect him. He finally starts walking down his driveway, and plops his two duffle bags in the trunk ( the bottom of each bag is now littered with wet leaves, it's be raining off and on, that will be stuck to the carpet in my trunk) 

I figure it's an airport run, or a run to a sports park. Nope, a trip to the laundry mat about 1/2 mile away.


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

A paxhole gets into your car wearing a flannel shirt as he sips hot coffee in 86-degree weather and asks you to turn the AC all the way up.


----------

